

Solar system asteroid discoveries 1980-2011 visualised - JonnieCache
http://youtu.be/ONUSP23cmAE

======
JonnieCache
Here's his dataset:

ftp://ftp.lowell.edu/pub/elgb/astorb.html

 _astorb.dat is an ASCII file of high-precision osculating orbital elements,
ephemeris uncertainties, and some additional data for all the numbered
asteroids and the vast majority of unnumbered asteroids (multi-apparition and
single-apparition) for which it is possible to make reasonably determinate
computations. It is currently about 41.8 Mb in size in its compressed form
(astorb.dat.gz), 153.6 Mb in size when decompressed (astorb.dat), and contains
573208 orbits computed by me (Edward Bowell). Each orbit, based on astrometric
observations downloaded from the Minor Planet Center, occupies one 266-column
record._

It's apparently updated daily. How have I not heard of this previously? The
amount of fun you could have is unlimited...

------
Rhapso
So much bounty, waiting to be tapped. I want an asteroid!

